

Making a Keen.IO Dashboard Real-Time by Integrating It with Firebase and D3.js - markoshust
https://www.airpair.com/firebase/posts/making-a-keenio-dashboard-realtime-by-integrating-it-with-firebase--d3js

======
markoshust
Just wrote a blog post about making Keen.io analytics real-time by integrating
it with Firebase as a sort of proxy. Keen.io is awesome, but lacks the instant
feedback that I was looking for -- this seemed to be a pretty good result.

Hope this helps out some others looking for something similar! Mark

